# longbow draw weight survey



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

I would like to know what poundage your shooting on your longbows. I shoot 55# @ 28 or 60# @28 inch draw for hunting and an occasional 3-d shoot.
I am curois what poundage other archers are shooting, to see what is the most common poundages for the the bows i build. I'd like to hear from the men ,ladies and the kids too. Also if you shoot targets or game with the bows.
i was just gluing up a bow and the question came up, it would also help me for an"in stock" bow or two. thanks for your help.

dave


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

My longbows are 60 pounds to 88 pounds... 3 martins 60,65, and 70. I have a 21st Century Nova at 70 pounds and a Steve Wendt Deathwish... 88 pounds.

Recurves from 45 to 75 pounds.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I have 2 longbows(& 3 recurves)... the Widow is [email protected] and the Stotler is [email protected](the Widow is the go-to bow). The recurves are 51,52 & 54 @27


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

42# Kanati Axis arrows, well tuned and Snuffers will go thru any deer!
To old to waste energy!


----------



## howard hill jr (Aug 21, 2009)

I shoot an OL Ben 5000 60#@29.5"
and a Martin 58#@29.5"
for practice.
For hunting I perfer 70# to 80# @28" I just don't have one at the moment. (want one)
I am getting too old to practice with the 60#
Two wooden self bows about 25# @ 28"


----------



## Flying Dutchman (Aug 7, 2008)

I shoot a Bearpaw Raven, 40 lbs at 29".


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I dont Bowhunt (not allowed where I live) so only shoot Tourney, I have a number of Longbows ranging from 42lbs to 50lbs, my new Longbow is 45lbs at 28".

42lbs is for indoor, and 45lb is for Field and 3D. I have a couple around 50lbs but recent elbow problem convinced me to drop some weight hence the new 45lb bow. Being double Carbon it outperforms the 50lb 21st Century Edge so it turned out a good thing really.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

I have two 40# @ 28" recurves, two 45# @ 28" recurves and one longbow, if it can even be considered a longbow, that is 50# @ 28" and at my 27" dl, it is 47#.


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

I shoot a PSE Sequoia which is 55# @ 28"

and....

My new Zona, which I hope to have in my hands tomorrow, is also 55# @ 28"

That's as heavy as I want to go.

Oh, did I happen to mention my new Zona will be arriving tomorrow...:dancing:


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

My Savannah is 45#.

3 recurves as well, 45, 50, and 55.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

this is great info, keep it coming. for you guys shooting the bows above 70 pounds, i was wondering if the bows come with a spare shoulder?:dancing:

we don't have many of the ladies givng there opinion, maybe if you guys have wives or girfriends that shoot, what poundage do they shoot?


----------



## noahfarms (Aug 22, 2009)

50#@28" and a 65#@28" that I hunt with.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Savannah I pull 53 lbs
Kota Fire I pull 50 lbs


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

longbowdave1 said:


> this is great info, keep it coming. for you guys shooting the bows above 70 pounds, i was wondering if the bows come with a spare shoulder?:dancing:
> 
> we don't have many of the ladies givng there opinion, maybe if you guys have wives or girfriends that shoot, what poundage do they shoot?


My better half shoots a 37# Border Griffin. she's a very GOOD shot she owns all the IFAA world\European records, plus won world champs 2 times and European champs 3 times.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

40# for targets & 50# for hunting.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I've been shooting 80# at 29" selfbows and sinew backed bows for a while now, really like it. I don't shoot targets other than practice (not because I don't want to, but because I don't get out much). I'm still a kid, hence my insane and inexplicable desire to try and build a 90# some time:zip:!

My younger brother shoots 60-70# wooden bows too, with his favorites being around 65#.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, my only "true" longbow, a Moosejaw Bows Black Moose, made by Gary Sentman, is 70#@28".

I also have a Moosejaw Strikeforce, a hybrid R/D "longbow", which is also 70#@28"

I also have 3 recurves, one which is 70#@28", 

a takedown, which has two sets of limbs with weights of 70#@30" and 50#@28",

and the baby, 29#@28", which I use for form practice:wink:


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

*My favorite longbows are*

45# @ 28
50# @ 28
63# @ 28

I've got many different bows/weights... those are my preferred ones though.


----------



## Chris Wilson (Aug 16, 2005)

[email protected](" for 3D/target shooting. 45-50#@29" for hunting.


----------



## petew (Nov 14, 2004)

I have many varying from 40 to [email protected]". I draw 27" on most of them. 

Pete


----------



## ertddscpt (Jul 12, 2009)

*Weight*

45 lbs at 28" but could use a few more lbs. I" just to cheap to buy another.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I shoot 44 and 48 pound longbows


----------



## fliowa (Aug 10, 2007)

mahaska long bow 52 lbs. at 28"


----------



## rldarmstr (Feb 1, 2005)

46#@ 28", 70" Zebra Longbow

42#@28", 66" Jay St. Charles

Have another 42# on order from Northern Mist.

I just sold 2, 38#@28" bows that I used to correct my shooting problems.

I still have a 25#@ 28", Hoyt targert recurve that my wife shot for a while and a Bear Tameralne, 36#@ 28" target bow that has been sitting in my closet for years. I really ought to sell those two, also.

I like the lighter bows because I can shoot them longer without screwing up my shoulder or back. I'm hooked on the shooting process and the feeling I get when it all happens just right!


----------



## huntryx (Jul 12, 2004)

Black Widow longbow, 46#
Thunderstick Mag 46#
Prongborn TD 42#
Bob Lee TD Longbows, 41# and 44#.

Female archer.


----------



## stiknstring (Aug 27, 2008)

All of mine range from 46 to 55 pounds at 28". I draw slightly more than that so prolly shoot them around 50 to 58 pounds or so.


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

My heavy bows for 3d are around 47lbs.I hunt with 40 to 43lbs at my 26" draw length.


----------



## nmubowyer (Feb 7, 2008)

[email protected] just switched to shootin lefty from right handed to beat my target panic, i hope to build a glass backed longbow this winter thats heavier now that im used to shootin backwards


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

thanks for all this data guys and gals! i will have to put it all together soon and see what i come up with. keep the info coming.


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

I have 2 longbows both are 45# @ 28''


----------



## chief 53 (Nov 23, 2007)

40 -45#


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*weight*

My ACS is 37#@28". Dave


----------



## Jacobm (Sep 17, 2009)

My every day bow is a 68" homemade longbow. 56# @ 28"


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

mine is rated for 44# @ 28".


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Darton01 said:


> mine is rated for 44# @ 28".


I can shoot heavier,just dont want to.:darkbeer:


----------



## katman (Jun 5, 2006)

[email protected] acscx


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

i'd like to thank everyone for participating in my "far from scientific" survey. i was just curious about the most common draw weights the trad people are shooting to aid with my bow building. before athering any dat my guess was 45 to 50 pounds for the gentlemen and 40 pounds for the ladies.
i tallied up your responses pounding up your answers to the closet 5 pound incriment. i also tryed to include those of you that gave miultiple bows. 

MENS
below 30# 2
35# 2
40# 10
45# 14
50# 11
55# 6
60# 5
65# 4
70# 3
80# PLUS 1( JUST OUR YOUNG FRIEND KEGAN) MAY YOUTH ALWAYS BE ON YOUR SIDE!!!!!

LADIES
40# 2
45# 2
50# 2 


seems like my guess was pretty close. feel free to continue to add to the count. thanks for your input and i hope this data will be helpful to some our our newer trad shooters as well. you don't need to "overbow" when picking out a setup. a well placed arrow is always better than a missle on the wrong course.
now i have to get back to finish sanding on that ladies longbow i'm working on, it's about 41# prior to finish sanding, sounds like it right in the ladies wheelhouse! it's gonna make some lady real happy when it's done

dave.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

sorry for the typo's, it's all that saw dust in my eyes, or my fat fingers!!!!!


----------



## nattybumppo (Apr 9, 2008)

Bamboo Longhunter 65#@28. I pull 27".


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hopefully "crazy" is always on my side:lol:.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

kegan,
i would like to try shoot a 80+ pound bow myself only 25 years in construction leaves a shoulder aching! i thought you would like the honorable mention in the survey!!!!


----------



## sooperrooster (Apr 9, 2007)

ya know at one point i worked myself up to a 93# longbow, and have been working my way back down ever since. turns out my wife's bow was alot more fun to shoot, and a lot eaiser to pull after sitting on my butt for three hours under a tree in the wisconsin winter. currently pulling 60ish# got a bow on order for 45#


----------



## Ranger (Jan 26, 2003)

50 and 55 pounds.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 22, 2007)

hey sooper,
i hear what your saying about pulling a heavy bow in the cold. i went from 60# to 55# on the latest bow i built for myself. i've been helping my 11 year son and instructing him on shooting his 38# longbow. i take a few shots with the 38 pounder and it's like there's nothing there but it still got a lot of zip in the arrow. it would be an awsome bow for turkey hunting allowing a guy to hold longer and draw earlier on the birds.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

The hickory backed (sapwood) hickory longbow I made is 64" NTN pulling 39# @ 29".

Although legal to hunt here in Pa, I'm planning on a 50--55 # flat-bow next.

William


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

longbowdave1 said:


> kegan,
> i would like to try shoot a 80+ pound bow myself only 25 years in construction leaves a shoulder aching! i thought you would like the honorable mention in the survey!!!!


I did like it- very much so!


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

kegan said:


> Hopefully "crazy" is always on my side:lol:.


One my favorite sayings has been: "I used to be schizophrenic, but, we're much better now"


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

longbowdave1 said:


> kegan,
> i would like to try shoot a 80+ pound bow myself only 25 years in construction leaves a shoulder aching! i thought you would like the honorable mention in the survey!!!!


Ohhh... I feel your pain Dave. In order to shoot my 63lbs bow... I MUST shoot one of my lighter bows FIRST to get my shoulder prepped for the task... then I'm able to shoot it pain free for the day. If I just pick the thing up and go to shoot it cold? OMG !!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ratdog68 said:


> One my favorite sayings has been: "I used to be schizophrenic, but, we're much better now"


I like that


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

Morrison Cougar, [email protected]


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

Our one and only Longbow, an Internature Viper deluxe is a solid 45#.
My wife and I share it, she's a lefty, and the only way I can pull that much weight is Lefty, so it works our pretty well.
She's still a b3etter shot with it than I am though.

We have several hickory "self-bows" ranging form 15 to 30#, but I don't count them.


----------



## rldarmstr (Feb 1, 2005)

nmubowyer 



nmubowyer said:


> [email protected] just switched to shootin lefty from right handed to beat my target panic, i hope to build a glass backed longbow this winter thats heavier now that im used to shootin backwards


Can you give more detqails on why this helped your target panic situation?

I have been fighting that problem for years and have thought several times that shooting left handed might help. I seem to have difficulty visualizing the target picture and have to really....I mean realll....consentrate to get on target. Maybe my dominant eye is weaker now that it used to be.

I would be interested in hearing how this worked out for you.


----------

